
Disney Is Launching A Startup Accelerator - heidijavi
http://www.fastcompany.com/3026408/fast-feed/disney-is-launching-a-startup-accelerator
======
jesbickhart
Fantastic idea in our constant dialogue about the convergence of tech and
entertainment in LA. Will be very interesting to follow as this develops
through the semesters or however they are organizing the accelerator.

